# A weakness, Classic Cars



## ReginaUsh (Dec 3, 2014)

What turns my head?  Classic cars, you could state it is a weakness of mine and my husbands.  So car shows and day dreaming of one day owning a 63 Corvette split window, or even better both my husband and I possessing a car collection greater then Jay Leno (never going to happen)  These are fun ways to entertain myself.  That being so any advice someone would like to offer as far as taking creative photos of inanimate objects such as a car- would be appreciated.  I tried to date the cars correctly but I imagine I am a little off on a few.

1st car is a 39 Ford Coupe, 2) 57 Belaire 3) 66 Deville 4) 61 Corvette...  any Corvette minus the later 70s 80s models rank up there as some of my favorite cars of all times. 5) Rat Rod, 6) Rat Rod engine, 7) 58 Caddy, 8) Late 50's to early 60s Impala.


----------



## limr (Dec 3, 2014)

Those are some beautiful cars. Must admit, they turn my head as well.

It's tricky getting a good shot in any kind of car show. In the first one, there's just one man looking at the car, background is relatively clean - fine. But generally, I'd say people just standing around looking at the cars often ruins a shot. They're very hard to avoid so sometimes you have to wait for them to move on. It's also hard to get an uncluttered background.

Try lower angles and detail shots. It's difficult to get a really nice shot with the entire car, but then again, it's not always as interesting of a shot to just have the whole car. If someone is interested in cars, they'll want to see the whole thing, but if the point is a photograph that someone would like even if they are not particularly into cars, then you'd have to get a bit more creative.

As is often said on this forum: just my 2 cents. Your mileage may vary


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 3, 2014)

I love classic car shows.  My Flickr is littered with them.
There were times I was just sitting in front of a car for 5 or 10 minutes waiting for the people cycle to be clear so I could get a clear shot.  Then I learned photoshop and how to get rid of a few "obstacles" including whipping off license plates.

I went to so many car shows last year I started seeing all the same cars, over and over again.  I need to drive further away now for car shows.  lol

fyi .. one of my old bosses when I was in automotive had a 63 vette split window.  Matching serial numbers.   In boxes, in his basement and garage.  He was going to rebuild it one day. I wonder if he ever did - 20 years ago now.


----------



## waday (Dec 3, 2014)

I'll take one of each, please.


----------



## ReginaUsh (Dec 3, 2014)

limr said:


> Those are some beautiful cars. Must admit, they turn my head as well.
> 
> It's tricky getting a good shot in any kind of car show. In the first one, there's just one man looking at the car, background is relatively clean - fine. But generally, I'd say people just standing around looking at the cars often ruins a shot. They're very hard to avoid so sometimes you have to wait for them to move on. It's also hard to get an uncluttered background.
> 
> ...


Ha, like the quote...  Considering the 2 cents you put in will probably take me further then the 2.60 I just put in my gas tank- I will take it!
Lower angles and detail shots ...  Thanks I am going to put it to practice.  Myself I want to see the whole car but you landed a solid point about taking a universal approach to photography that would catch anyone's attention, not just those who have a seasoned appreciation for the subject already .


----------



## BillM (Dec 3, 2014)

These are all beautiful 

I've been looking at a 1966 Caddy that is for sale in my area, I was going to buy a new car but the more I think about it a true weekend cruiser would be better for me.


----------

